# Coffee cup warmer ... for one cup and _not_ USB powered



## Dave Horne (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and probably won't be a regular. I'm here out of pure frustration. I'm an American who has lived in the Netherlands for the last 17 years and cannot locate a cup warmer.

When I lived in the US I had a coffee cup warmer that was activated by a magnet that was glued to the bottom of a cup. If the position of the cup were at 3 or 9 o'clock, the unit would switch on and stay on. If I wanted to turn the unit off I simply rotated the cup until the light went out. I don't think they are made anymore but it was a great idea.

I'm simply looking for a conventional coffee cup warmer that gets plugged into a wall outlet ... and it appears that no one markets this in Europe. I've been to stores here in Holland and they don't carry this. I've looked at Amazon.uk and saw a Mr. Coffee MWBLK Mug Warmer but Mr. Coffee markets their products to the US and Canada so even if I were to buy this I'd still have to buy an external add-on transformer because of the voltage difference.

Doesn't anyone market a single cup warmer to countries that use 230 VAC? I also realize there are cultural differences with how coffee is served, but I am astounded that I cannot manage to find a coffee cup warmer.

Anyone? Thanks in advance, Dave Horne


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I may not be able to help with a true mains powered one however a suggestion which may work...

If you buy a USB powered one, you can buy a Wall adapter that will take a USB plug much like how a modern phone and iPhone charge with the detachable USB cable. I am not sure if the Voltage/Amps may be too much but worth perhaps looking into?


----------



## Dave Horne (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for that suggestion! I slowly started to think about that myself ... and that looks like the only way to go.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

A quick search like you only reveals USB ones or in the US.

How about something like a Keep Cup? Insulated reusuable cups. Have a google. I should imagine these would be as efficent as a cup warmer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Does flushing the cup with hot water immediately before the extraction not negate the need for these devices?


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Depends how long you want to keep it warm I guess.....


----------



## JamJames (Oct 14, 2019)

I saw a collection of coffee cup warmers on Google that you can more easily pick the right coffee cup warmer. You only need to search for the best coffee cup warmer.


----------

